# adoption diary - excited and scared :)



## tobeornottobe (Jan 31, 2010)

Well this week we start our adoption journey.

After 6 years of secondary infertility we have come to adoption to fulfill our longing for a sibling for our DS.

I am excited and scared.  I have waited weeks for our first adoption meeting and I don't really know what to expect.
Should I prepare somehow, will there be questions for us? Shoudl I be asking questions? If so what questions?
The only question I have is when will I hold my new child? :0)


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

wishing you all the best in the process. Being adopted myself I believe that the system is thwarted by red tape when actually lives can be more beautiful with the creation of happy families. My adoption could not have been more positive. xxxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hello,
just wanted to wish you luck on your journey, I am just starting too,so can't give any advice (yet) ! sorry,
love
Bops,xx


----------

